# Shop photo



## kowboy17 (Nov 24, 2013)

Great paint!


----------



## vital hit (May 27, 2014)

Pretty fish.


----------



## coolbreeze97 (Mar 31, 2020)

That’s a great looking fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rileygrohn (Dec 20, 2020)

Excellent work


----------



## KaydNic (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

Smallmouth are a blast!


----------



## mike keithly (Nov 7, 2005)

Ozatonka_British_Labs said:


> Smallmouth are a blast!


they are a blast on a fly rod


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice. I like it.


----------



## Tman21 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sweet! I Have a VERY similar one on my wall from a family fishing trip to the boundary waters 20 years ago


----------



## azjim (11 mo ago)

Very cool.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice mount!


----------

